# 2013's Headlight



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

They are the same halogen housings used in previous years.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Good question...hope someone knows the answer


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Cruze has great headlights. Unfortunately the high beams leave a little to be desired.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It sounds like somebody is adjusting the headlights correctly for the 2013's. Don't quote me on that, though. The 2011's and at least the early-run 2012's like mine needed help with the headlights. I was the first to cobble together a headlight harness and work out the bugs. XtremeRevolution was the first to find an affordable commercial harness that could be modified to work with our cars. 

I just got back from some night driving in very dark rural areas, and found the high beams excellent. Then again, my headlights are running off the harness, were hand-adjusted, and the bulbs aren't the OEM long-life/low-light bulbs. Adjusting them made a nice improvement, and the harness helped fill in the dark areas at the edges of the beam pattern to provide a more uniform pattern on the road.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah,i would guess its just because your lights have been better set from factory.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

To me, they are the worst headlights I have had on a cart in 10 years, poor pattern and brightness no matter how they are aimed. The car needs better bulbs at a minimum. All of my other cars have true HID/Xenon and steer with the car. I get in the cruze and I think I'm blind. This is my daughters car and even she complains about the lights compared to her boyfriends 10 year old maxima with plain halogens.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

David1 said:


> To me, they are the worst headlights I have had on a cart in 10 years, poor pattern and brightness no matter how they are aimed. The car needs better bulbs at a minimum. All of my other cars have true HID/Xenon and steer with the car. I get in the cruze and I think I'm blind. This is my daughters car and even she complains about the lights compared to her boyfriends 10 year old maxima with plain halogens.


Speaking of HIDs (and I apologize if there is already a thread on this) but I think that worries me about the Cruze is that it uses 1 bulb for everything. I'm wondering how to run my HIDs (bi-xenon) with the DRL feature.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

David1 said:


> To me, they are the worst headlights I have had on a cart in 10 years, poor pattern and brightness no matter how they are aimed. The car needs better bulbs at a minimum. All of my other cars have true HID/Xenon and steer with the car. I get in the cruze and I think I'm blind. This is my daughters car and even she complains about the lights compared to her boyfriends 10 year old maxima with plain halogens.


I find it very bright actually, maybe because i don't remember how my Acura was, but it doesn't fail me when i am in Coral Gables where there is virtually no light.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2 out of 10 cars thinks they are too bright & flash there lights at me thinking they are my brights. even get cars on 4lane highways flashing there lights. Maybe its the factory fog lights but since those really only light up right in front of the car I doubt it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They're bright for not being HID. I've never been flashed before.

Better than my mom's 07 Accord, and about 82934289374789242 times better than my 98 Volvo. Lows are better than the 2012 Camry too - but the Camry's highs are AMAZING.

My dad's Jeep has the best stock lights I've ever seen on a car though. And AC. I guess Chrysler can do SOMETHING right every now and then.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> They're bright for not being HID. I've never been flashed before.
> 
> Better than my mom's 07 Accord, and about 82934289374789242 times better than my 98 Volvo. Lows are better than the 2012 Camry too - but the Camry's highs are AMAZING.
> 
> My dad's Jeep has the best stock lights I've ever seen on a car though. And AC. I guess Chrysler can do SOMETHING right every now and then.


They better make the Jeep good lol its what is holding them together. That and rental contracts with Enterprise etc...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> They better make the Jeep good lol its what is holding them together. That and rental contracts with Enterprise etc...


Oh, it's a terrible car besides those two things. Gutless engine, complete gas hog, already on the 2nd transmission, and burns oil. And random interior bits break.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Speaking of HIDs (and I apologize if there is already a thread on this) but I think that worries me about the Cruze is that it uses 1 bulb for everything. I'm wondering how to run my HIDs (bi-xenon) with the DRL feature.


Ok I guess I should have done a little research first. 2 seconds on the google and I'm all set.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

spacedout said:


> 2 out of 10 cars thinks they are too bright & flash there lights at me thinking they are my brights. even get cars on 4lane highways flashing there lights. Maybe its the factory fog lights but since those really only light up right in front of the car I doubt it.


Don't forget that the fogs are aimed up, as opposed to the headlights. Pull up to a wall and then test yourself! You'll see the fogs light up higher on the wall than the regular headlights.

Anyway, on to topic. Once I aimed mine properly (mid 2012 model), they worked nicely. With HIDs I can see quite nicely at all times, never have a problem (and I'm mostly driving around at either 11 at night from work or 4:30AM to work). 

I haven't been flashed, but I just don't think people know how to flash their beams. Or use their car. Some people in this town terrify me with how they drive.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Well its a massive improvement from what I'm used to. I put some Silverstars in my wifes's Ion and adjusted them which made her car much better to see with but this Cruze is head and shoulders above hers for visibility and the whiteness of the light. And well compared to my beater SL1 with the DS headlight flopping around and 180k on the clock that car might as well have had candles out front lighting the way. Im very pleased with my lights as of now


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Just FYI on the HID's in the United States, they're illegal to put into any headlight housing that was not originally designed for HID bulbs. Such as the Cruze, at least the US version. 

And, running fog lights at 60 mph on the highway is not their intended purpose. They light up right in front of the car to see better in fog/rain/snow at 15-20 mph. They work well at 15-20 mph, like they should. If you want auxiliary lights to help with seeing down the road at 60+ mph, get driving lights that cast their beam far down the road. 

And, headlight harnesses work well for the stock bulbs. Plus it's 100% legal here in the US.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Just FYI on the HID's in the United States, they're illegal to put into any headlight housing that was not originally designed for HID bulbs. Such as the Cruze, at least the US version.
> 
> And, running fog lights at 60 mph on the highway is not their intended purpose. They light up right in front of the car to see better in fog/rain/snow at 15-20 mph. They work well at 15-20 mph, like they should. If you want auxiliary lights to help with seeing down the road at 60+ mph, get driving lights that cast their beam far down the road.
> 
> And, headlight harnesses work well for the stock bulbs. Plus it's 100% legal here in the US.


This is a common misconception. HID kits are not illegal. However, you have to be carefully about the color. Most states consider any blue light whether HID or just plain halogen illegal. Stick with anything under 6000k and you won't have any legal issues. Source: my brother-in-law is a nys trooper.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> This is a common misconception. HID kits are not illegal. However, you have to be carefully about the color. Most states consider any blue light whether HID or just plain halogen illegal. Stick with anything under 6000k and you won't have any legal issues. Source: my brother-in-law is a nys trooper.


Those jerk-offs blind me all the time at night.

Also,


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow that's funny. They lie to you right on paper! There is no specific federal law against these which is why they don't mention a law code number. Several manufacturers including Nissan and Toyota have and continue to use HID kits with out projectors (Rogue and Prius).


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Either way that sucks to be in VA if that's the way they BS you!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Rogue and Prius have reflector headlights designed for HID's on certain trim lines, which makes them legal. Same with any other car that has HID's as OEM equipment. Those get tested quite rigorously for light output and durability. 

Glad to hear your brother won't bust folks for HID's, and the plug and play HID kits are still illegal at the federal level.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I traded a 2009 Jeep Wrangler on my 13 Cruze Eco. The factory headlights on the Jeep were the worst I ever saw, to the point where they actually seemed unsafe. I replaced them with a kit that included a new harness and Hella lights. What a difference!

The Cruze headlights seem pretty comparable to the upgraded Jeep lights, especially when you take into account that they're more than a foot lower! I'd like to add the OEM fog light setup, but otherwise am really happy with them.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Clump said:


> I traded a 2009 Jeep Wrangler on my 13 Cruze Eco. The factory headlights on the Jeep were the worst I ever saw, to the point where they actually seemed unsafe. I replaced them with a kit that included a new harness and Hella lights. What a difference!
> 
> The Cruze headlights seem pretty comparable to the upgraded Jeep lights, especially when you take into account that they're more than a foot lower! I'd like to add the OEM fog light setup, but otherwise am really happy with them.


I'd have to agree. I too am very happy with the '13's light output. However, I'll be replacing the bulbs with Philips x-treme power and a set of LED fog lights.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 2LT came with the same H13 standard lamps as my 2004 Cavalier that weren't worth a darn either. Switched those to Sylvania Xtravsion, 30% brighter, made all the difference in the world.

Appreciated the change in the Cruze, was like a two minute job, no tools required. On the Cavalier, have to remove the complete head lamp assemblies to change the bulbs.

Feel HID's are an over kill and can't even get a good water tight seal with these aftermarket jobs. NHTSA is far more concerned about glare with other driver's then seeing who you have hit due to poor lighting.

Was in around in the mid-30's the auto companies came out with sealed beams, still have those on my P-30 motorhome, extremely bright with a four head lamp system. And if a stone hit them, around five bucks to buy an entire new bulb and lens. If a stone hits that piece of plastic on all these newer cars, have to get a second mortgage on your home to replace them. Have moisture problems and UV rays from the sun drastically increases the opacity of these lenses.

For my motorhome, buy both dims and brights. If a dim bulb burns out on the road, can switch that with a bright only head lamp were the dim filament is never used. So don't have to carry spares. But do have to carry a phillips screwdriver.

So true in the automotive industry, go forwards on some things, backwards on others. Buying a lens for my 1930 Olds, even back then, wasn't cheap either. Whole purpose of head lamps, is to be able to see where you are going.

GM also use to use a sliding contact self cleaning head lamp switch with a super fast acting circuit breaker. Now they are using fast blowing fuses and point contact relays where one tiny piece of carbon can prevent contact. This is an improvement? Day light headlamps are also a complete PITA when you start having problems. They do use the brights connected in series for day light use, another whole bunch of point contact relays to give you even more problems. 

Ha, you want problems, we have problems, should be their advertising logo.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

Tjax said:


> Do you guys know if the 2013 cars have better headlights than the previous model year Cruze's? I was picking up dinner in my new 2013 yesterday, flipped the lights on and noticed I could see them in the glass wall of the building in front of me. They had a clean white tint and were bright which surprised me as they looked way better than I was thinking they would. Also when driving home in the dark last night I was amazed at the substantially better brightness and coverage they have over my Wife's 2007 Saturn Ion. I have seen a few threads on here about upgrading the wiring harness and adjusting them so I was expecting them to be much different than what I found. Luckily I was pleasantly surprised.


I have a new 2013 Cruze and I noticed that the headlights don't light the road that great. Luckily, I have foglights, so I turn them on at night and that really seems to help.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That reminds me, my right headlamp is adusted a bit too low on dims. Light pattern shows a low spot on the right, should be slightly higher than the left so I can spot a deer. Suppose I could get my dealer to do this or just take it on a dark road. We have plenty of those in Wisconsin. 

Without looking up the headlamp numbers again, my 2012 came with the same exact headlamps as my 04 Cavalier. Also too dim, are Sylvania's, as with the Cruze, went to my Mills Fleetfarm store and purchased a pair of the same number, but 30% brighter. They are and as I recall were 13 bucks a pair. With the Cavalier, have to remove the entire headlamp assemblies to replace the bulbs. But with the Cruze, is like a two minute job.

Those 30% Sylvania bulbs lasted eight years in the Cavalier, have even brighter ones for like over 40 bucks a pair, but the life is much shorter. And not that much brighter.

I would like permission to shoot people that have HID's, should be fair, they are trying to kill me by blinding me at night. Have to hold my left hand up to shield them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Richard said:


> I have a new 2013 Cruze and I noticed that the headlights don't light the road that great. Luckily, I have foglights, so I turn them on at night and that really seems to help.


Turn those fogs off, pull up to a wall, and adjust your headlights up a little. The foglights trick your brain into thinking you're seeing better by putting lots of light immediately ahead of the car. This wrecks distance vision, which is what matters. Having all that light immediately in front is comforting, until the deer 2 seconds away you didn't see decides to run into the road. 

Looks like not all 2013's got better headlights...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> That reminds me, my right headlamp is adusted a bit too low on dims. Light pattern shows a low spot on the right, should be slightly higher than the left so I can spot a deer. Suppose I could get my dealer to do this or just take it on a dark road. We have plenty of those in Wisconsin.
> 
> Without looking up the headlamp numbers again, my 2012 came with the same exact headlamps as my 04 Cavalier. Also too dim, are Sylvania's, as with the Cruze, went to my Mills Fleetfarm store and purchased a pair of the same number, but 30% brighter. They are and as I recall were 13 bucks a pair. With the Cavalier, have to remove the entire headlamp assemblies to replace the bulbs. But with the Cruze, is like a two minute job.
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm constantly blinded by people around here (usually in the poor areas) with HID lights without projector lenses that just think they look cool. 

I had Silverstars in my Volvo which helped a lot (very weak headlights), but they lasted less than a year. Did you use XtraVision ones as a replacement?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 12CruzeLT (Nov 25, 2012)

Same here only worse, maybe 5 out of ten flash at me. And I don't have fog lights, real PIA sometimes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That was easy, after a 45 mile drive back on dark Wisconsin roads, right beam was definitely lower than the left. With my Cruze parked five feet from my white garage wall, and measuring the height at the top of the beam on the wall, the right side was a full inch shorter.

Opening the hood with the headlamps on of course in low bearms, is a nylon screw with a hex and phillips head. Just grabbed a phillips, turning that screw on the top at the rear of that black plastic case, it turned effortlessly.
First I adjusted it so the beams were equal in height, then added another inch. Rather than being about 25 feet shorter than the left beam, should be about the same distance longer.

Way too tired to try it tonight, was playing with my grandson and granddaughter for seven hours, will try it again on the load, and toss a phillips screwdriver in the glove compartment.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry for the thread jack, but the verano headlights look the same will they bolt up?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> Sorry for the thread jack, but the verano headlights look the same will they bolt up?


I'm pretty sure they're different. Verano's look more angular/rounded where the cruzes look less rounded but more boxy.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Who cares what the headlamp looks like, with a 140 foot stopping distance from 60 mph for the LT series, LS is far worse, would want to be able to see at least that far ahead when on dims.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

NickD said:


> Who cares what the headlamp looks like, with a 140 foot stopping distance from 60 mph for the LT series, LS is far worse, would want to be able to see at least that far ahead when on dims.


I'm guessing that babymobilcruze was hoping they were the same. Why? Because this would be an easy (may also be expensive) way to improve the headlights. With the Verano lights, you could add HID with no problem.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Additionally, let me give you a good example. My last vehicle was a 2011 Jeep Compass. The headlights were the exact same size and fitment as the Grand Cherokees. A popular mod was to swap in the Grand Cherokee lights for HIDs. It was a bit pricey but it did give a nice stock HID look (no ricey LED bar or Halo eyes).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still am concerned with not blinding the other driver coming from the opposite way. He may run into me.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

It would have been awesome if GM had made the Verano's (or some other variant - either here in the US or elsewhere) the same as the Cruze's. 

You would no be blinding anyone as these would be true HID projectors. Just like any vehicle with stock projectors.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> It would have been awesome if GM had made the Verano's (or some other variant - either here in the US or elsewhere) the same as the Cruze's.
> 
> You would no be blinding anyone as these would be true HID projectors. Just like any vehicle with stock projectors.


Exactly what giants nation said.

The advantage of projectors is that they're more focused and not blinding to oncoming traffic! And if it is argued that projectors don't work, I can get petty and discuss lifted trucks with upgraded harnesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Exactly what giants nation said.
> 
> The advantage of projectors is that they're more focused and not blinding to oncoming traffic! And if it is argued that projectors don't work, I can get petty and discuss lifted trucks with upgraded harnesses.
> 
> ...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Just keep it civil, y'all.


----------

